# Navarre



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Not much saturday april 28. The guy on stage sang a bunch of obscure songs. But the neer was good and cold....the best part of the day.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Hope that was'nt near beer, your were drinkin!! lol :singing:


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Haha....fat fingers. It was real BEER.


----------

